# Den ganzen Fisch verwerten



## Bilch (1. Dezember 2020)

Bis heuer habe ich bei den Fischen die Innereien immer schon am Wasser weggeworfen, die kleinen Fische haben wir gebraten, bei den großen habe ich aber Filets gemacht, die meine Frau dann auch in der Pfanne gebraten hat.

Im Frühling habe ich wieder eine große Forelle nach Hause gebracht und als ich beim filetieren war, hat meine Frau zugeschaut. Sie meinte, dass es einfach Schade ist, dass so viel in die Tonne wandert und sagte, sie wird daraus eine Suppe machen. Die Suppe war fantastisch und ich fragte sie, ob wir das nächste Mal auch die Organe für die Suppe verwenden sollen? Sie meinte ja und so habe/n ich/wir es auch gemacht.

Seitdem wird bei uns immer alles verwertet. Filets werden gebraten und aus allen anderen kocht meine Frau eine wundervolle Suppe 





Rezept für die Suppe 
- Den Kopf, Flossen, Knochen und den Magen in den Topf geben, mit kaltem Wasser aufgießen (nur so viel, dass alles bedeckt ist) und ein TL Essig dazugeben
- Nach einer Stunde das Fleisch von den Knochen lösen (Knochen und den Magen wirft man weg)
- Das Fleisch und die Innereien (Leber, Herz, Milz) in die Brühe geben, ca. 10 Minuten kochen lassen und dann mit Stabmixer pürieren
- Nach Geschmack salzen und wenn zu dick noch ein bisschen mit Wasser verdünnen
- Fertig

Meine Frau mag es am liebsten so, wie ich oben geschrieben habe, mir schmeckt die Suppe aber noch besser, wenn sie eine Dose Tomaten oder Tomatenpüree dazugibt


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2020)

Toll, from nose to tail find ich klasse


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Dezember 2020)

Also Kopf und Rumpf als Fondgrundlage kenne ich ja, aber bei den Innereien, ich glaube das traue ich mich nicht.


----------



## Bilch (1. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also Kopf und Rumpf als Fondgrundlage kenne ich ja, aber bei den Innereien, ich glaube das traue ich mich nicht.


Knochen und Fettgewebe sind was Giftstoffe und Schwermetalle angeht eigentlich viel problematischer als die Innereien.


----------



## JottU (1. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir gehts da nicht um Gift, wäre eher der Bääh-Faktor bei den Eingeweiden.


----------



## Wollebre (2. Dezember 2020)

echtes Survival Training für schlechte Zeiten......


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich frage mich nach dem Sinn deiner Aktion?
Bear Grylls wäre stolz auf dich.
Beim  Dorsch gehe ich ja noch mit, wenn man die Leber verwenden will. Gerne auch den Rogen/Milch sämtlicher Fische (außer der der Barbe natürlich)
Aber warum soll ich den Magen einer Forelle kochen?
Gerade bei ner Forelle ist das nicht mehr als ein Schlauch...gefüllt mit allerlei Fliegen und sonstigem Wassergetier.
An so einem Herz ist ja nun wirklich nichts dran. Und das Gekrösel (Pylorusanhänge) muss ich auch nicht im Topf haben.
Wenn ich ne Fischsuppe haben möchte, dann kaufe / angle ich mir einen entsprechenden Fisch. Sicher keine Forelle.
Das das Ganze dann nur noch püriert und mit Tomaten "verfeinert" wird...setzt dem noch die Krone auf.
Tipp: beim nächsten mal die Forelle im Ganzen (ohne Eingeweide) auf den Grill oder in die Pfanne. Gerne auch mit Butter und Kräutern in die Alufolie.
Aus dem Rogen kannst du prima Kaviar machen.
Den Rest bitte in die Biotonne.


----------



## Uchemnitz (2. Dezember 2020)

Von den Innereien habe ich bis jetzt nur Leber und Rogen verwendet. Den Rest kann man sicher verwendet  muss man aber nicht.  
Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, die Karkasse wird bei großen Fischen natürlich zur Fischsuppe verwurstet


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2020)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> die Karkasse wird bei großen Fischen natürlich zur Fischsuppe verwurstet



Klar. Gerne beim Dorsch, Seelachs, Hecht etc. Aber doch nicht bei ner Forelle.
Und wenn Fischsuppe, dann mit Wurzelwerk.


----------



## hans21 (2. Dezember 2020)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn in dem ein oder anderen Fischmagen noch ein Haken auf den Komplettverwerter wartet.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Magen ist es ein Irrtum denke ich... Es sei man mag den gefüllt sonst ist es nur ein Darm meiner Erkenntnis nach. Voller Magen wird bei mir immer aufgeschnitten um zu gucken was da so drin ist...


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mit dem Magen ist es ein Irrtum denke ich... Es sei man mag den gefüllt sonst ist es nur ein Darm meiner Erkenntnis nach. Voller Magen wird bei mir immer aufgeschnitten um zu gucken was da so drin ist...


das mache ich auch...aber nur um zu wissen, auf was die Fische beißen.
Niemals aber um den auszukochen .


----------



## Bilch (2. Dezember 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nach dem Sinn deiner Aktion?
> Bear Grylls wäre stolz auf dich.
> Beim  Dorsch gehe ich ja noch mit, wenn man die Leber verwenden will. Gerne auch den Rogen/Milch sämtlicher Fische (außer der der Barbe natürlich)
> Aber warum soll ich den Magen einer Forelle kochen?
> ...


Ich habe auch nicht geglaubt, dass man aus einer Forelle oder einem Hecht eine gute Suppe machen kann, deshalb habe ich ja jahrelang beim Filetieren alles weggeworfen. Meine Frau ist was Experimentieren in der Küche angeht etwas mutiger – sie hat es ausprobiert und das Resultat war wirklich überzeugend. Wenn es nicht wäre, würde ich bestimmt nicht davon berichten.

Es ist aber halt nur eine Idee, man kann es ausprobieren, nach Bedarf verfeinern, oder weiter einfach so machen, wie man es eben gewohnt ist.

Das mit Roggen habe ich definitiv vor das nächste Mal es auszuprobieren.

Ich habe es nicht ausdrücklich betont, aber wir sprechen hier von 50+ Fischen.


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht wäre, würde ich bestimmt nicht davon berichten.



Glaub ich dir gerne.
Wegen mir kannst du essen was und wie du willst.
Die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
In* meine *Fischsuppe hab ich "sowas" bis jetzt nicht reingetan.
Bisher habe ich einen kräftigen Sud aus der Karkasse gekocht.
Wurzelwerk , Gewürze und Fisch später dazu und fertig ist die Suppe.
Wer mag, kann die Suppe ja noch andicken oder in die tomatige Richtung bringen.
Die Eingeweide mag nicht mal meine Katze.
Lediglich die Hühner freuen sich.

Sag bloß...du hast den Rogen nicht verwertet?!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Dezember 2020)

In Lappland haben mein Kumpel und ich Saiblinge auch fast komplett verwertet. Ein Graved-Filet, eines in die Pfanne und auf Brot und aus Kopf und Gräten mit Fischresten eine Suppe gekocht. Und die war echt top! Zumal die Fleischreste als schmackhafte Einlage dienten. Draußen schmeckt es zudem doppelt gut. Hier zu Hausen, muss ich ehrlich gestehen, wandern die Reste in den Müll.


----------



## Bilch (2. Dezember 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Sag bloß...du hast den Rogen nicht verwertet?!


Sonst wären sie ja nicht auf dem Foto


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2020)

Den Rogen verwerten ist ok. Aber das G'schlams - nein danke!

Ich habe schon bei der angeblich so tollen Ruttenleber keinen Gusto.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Dezember 2020)

@exstralsunder : Bilch's Forellen passen in keine Pfanne mehr, und auch auf dem Grill könnts eng werden .

Prinzipiell finde ich es super alles zu verwerten, nur an Innereien würde mich niemand dran bringen.
Ich durfte mal Fischsuppe, zubereitet von einer Ungarin, mitessen. Die war klasse (die Suppe mein ich), nur die großen Milchstränge die da drin herum schwammen fand ich nicht so appetitlich. Aber die habe ich einfach weiter herum schwimmen lassen, wurde mir nicht übel genommen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Dezember 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @exstralsunder : Bilch's Forellen passen in keine Pfanne mehr, und auch auf dem Grill könnts eng werden .
> 
> Prinzipiell finde ich es super alles zu verwerten, nur an Innereien würde mich niemand dran bringen.
> Ich durfte mal Fischsuppe, zubereitet von einer Ungarin, mitessen. Die war klasse (die Suppe mein ich), nur die großen Milchstränge die da drin herum schwammen fand ich nicht so appetitlich. Aber die habe ich einfach weiter herum schwimmen lassen, wurde mir nicht übel genommen.


Ich musste mal gute Miene zum "schlechten Essen" machen: Barsche ausgenommen und im Stück in Salzwasser gekocht. Ich dachte, wir filetieren die leckeren Räuber und braten die Filets in Butter. Der alte Schwede war anderer Meinung ... Gekochter Barsch ist nicht meins.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2020)

Das Gekröse aus sich heraus wär auch nicht meins.
Aber gut mitgekocht, im aromatischen Fond und nachher rausgenommen oder püriert, warum nicht? Aber ich persönlich fänds auch etwas schwierig. 
 Immerhin schreibt ja @Bilch Das es ihm schmeckt, insofern ist ja jede richtig-falsch Diskussion ohnehin hinfällig. Werd mag, dem gefällts.


----------



## ragbar (3. Dezember 2020)

Also abfiletierte Karkassen von Wolfsbarsch zu Fischfond verkocht, wenn ich die nicht als Köder für meine Krustentierfalle brauche, hab ich mir auch noch vorgenommen.......parallel dazu die Panzer von Seespinne, Taschenkrebs und/oder Hummer, das alles zusammen und dann als Suppe oder Soße zubereitet... aber erst,wenn wir nach Corona wieder nach Fronkreisch nei dürfen....


----------



## Pescador (3. Dezember 2020)

Innereien, abgesehen vom Rogen, auch nicht mein Ding.
Um auch rohe "Fischabfälle" einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen, können sie zu Düngung im Nutzgarten untergegraben werden. Das haben schon die amerikanischen Ureinwohner so gemacht, mit sehr guten Ernteerfolgen.


----------



## exstralsunder (3. Dezember 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Barsche ausgenommen und im Stück in Salzwasser gekocht.




Welch Frevel.
Aber die Schweden sind ja auch für ganz andere "kulinarische Kostbarkeiten"...wie den Surströmling bekannt.
Weiß nur gerade nicht , was schlimmer ist: gekochter Barsch oder der Stinkefisch?
Barsch muss eigentlich immer in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill. Selbst geräuchert find ich ihn nicht so besonders.
Zurück zur Suppe: wenn Fischsuppe, dann nehme ich ausschließlich Salzwasserfische.
Mal abgesehen vom Aal bzw Hecht. (wobei man beide durchaus auch im Salzwasser antrifft)
Gern zum Fond auch Muscheln oder Krebstierchen.
Außer der Dorschleber und den Rogen sämtlicher Fische, verwende ich keine Innereien. Schon gar nicht in der Suppe.
Aber wenns schmeckt, ists ja ok.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Dezember 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Welch Frevel.
> Aber die Schweden sind ja auch für ganz andere "kulinarische Kostbarkeiten"...wie den Surströmling bekannt.
> Weiß nur gerade nicht , was schlimmer ist: gekochter Barsch oder der Stinkefisch?
> Barsch muss eigentlich immer in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill. Selbst geräuchert find ich ihn nicht so besonders.
> ...


Genz ehrlich: Ich würde lieber wieder Surströmming als gekochten Barsch essen. Leider haben wir nicht mehr das Video von einer Schwedentour. @Timo.Keibel hat sich erfolgreich gedrückt ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Also abfiletierte Karkassen von Wolfsbarsch zu Fischfond verkocht, wenn ich die nicht als Köder für meine Krustentierfalle brauche, hab ich mir auch noch vorgenommen.......parallel dazu die Panzer von Seespinne, Taschenkrebs und/oder Hummer, das alles zusammen und dann als Suppe oder Soße zubereitet... aber erst,wenn wir nach Corona wieder nach Fronkreisch nei dürfen....


So macht es jeder gute Koch, 
aber Gedärme ? neee grrrr


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Dezember 2020)

Meine Eltern wollen immer Kochfisch, also wird für sie nicht filetiert, sondern portioniert oder komplett mitgenommen. 
Eingeweide müssen aber raus!
Vom Weihnachtskarpfen bekommt die Eingeweide die Miez. Aber nur gekocht! 

Wegen den gekochten Barschen...
Fragt mal Knurri, der war mal zum Rotbarschköpfe Essen eingeladen. Nur in Salzwasser gekocht und dazu ne Buttersosse. Muss gruselig gewesen sein. Scheint aber in Norge ein traditionelles Gerichten zu sein.

Aber, Heibuttkopf im Backofen geschmuggelt, legger!


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2020)

Die norwegische Küche hält da auch so manches Schmankerl für echte Fans vor... "Abgebrannter Schafskopf", oder der "Lytefisk" sind je jetzt nicht so wirklich leichtgängig. Aber wenn man die Augen beim Essen schließt und an etwas anderes denkt, sind sie auch durchaus essbar,


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die norwegische Küche hält da auch so manches Schmankerl für echte Fans vor... "*Abgebrannter Schafskopf*", oder der "Lytefisk" sind je jetzt nicht so wirklich leichtgängig. Aber wenn man die Augen beim Essen schließt und an etwas anderes denkt, sind sie auch durchaus essbar,


Ich habe gehört, dass man seiner Liebsten das Auge anbieten soll...


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2020)

Zum Äußersten kam es dann doch nicht.


----------

